# Getting started



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Iv been looking at getting into bow hunting for a couple years now...Iv always wanted to get a buck with a bow because it seems like it would be more rewarding...Could anyone help me?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

glad to hear you are interested in getting in to our sport. first my new archer lecture. please dont let people try and tell yo that you need to get one bow over another because its the "best". almost every bow company out there makes get stuff, its jsut important to find what fits u best. ok now i need to know a few things. whats your draw length and your height (gives me idea about draw length), how much are you wanting to spend, what do you want out of your bow? i highly recommend geting a 35- 40 axle to axle bow and at least 7 1/4 brace height. those will both help make the bow easier to shoot. if you have a short draw length you will be able to shoot a lil shorter axle to axle bow but you still need to brace height. also depending on your size you will need to start at a lower poundage. jsut because you can pull 70 doesnt mean you can shoot it consistantly. i bench over 300 pounds and i shoot no more than 60 pound draw. there is no need. also i recommend getting a used high end bow if you dont have alot of cash. you will be far ahead of the game by getting a used bowtech, mattews, hoyt, martin so on instead of a cheapo bow. the high end ones have tons more features and will be more consistant. let me know some of the above questions and i will try and help get ya down the right path. :beer:

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

also where are u located?

mark


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Im 5'4...I think my draw length is between 23 to 25...I live around aberdeen, south dakota...


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

ok if your draw is that short you will be ok to shoot a shorter bow if you wanted. i still would stay in the 35-37" range if it were me. how much are you wanting to spend? do u want a bow thats easy to draw and smooth and a lil slower or one thats fast and a lil stiffer draw?

mark


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

I dont really want to spend alot of money but i will if thats what it takes for me to find the bow thats right for me...And i would rather have it a 
little bit faster..


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

do you have any shops around you? keep that mind set , find the bow that is right for you. dont worry about brands. if i was you i would try and shoot a bunch of different kinds if possible. i would also look for a used high end bow instead of a cheaper one that is new. i really like martin and bowtech (i am a staff shooter for bowtech). the martin cougar is a great all around bow so is the slayr. as for bowtech i would look at the old glory. all of these bows have more than enough speed and all are shooters. i jsut mention these bows because i have the most experience with them. hoyt, mattews also make good bows.

mark


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Alright ill keep that in mind...Tanks alot..

Cody


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

no prob man. you should put your location in your profile so people can see where you are from and guys from your area may be able to help you get started.

mark


----------



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

kk..Ill check that out..


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

doggdigger, nice to hear some good advice about the bow poundage. I a long time ago worked at a sportinggoods store, and there would be people that I did not think could lift 100lbs, but would insist on getting a 80lbs bow. If you have to put the bow down or remove it from the sight picture, I think you are shooting too heavy a bow. A 50-60lbs bow will do very well for most hunting situations. Very large game may need more, but for deer, this is really all you need. If you need more range with deer or pronghorn, shoot carbin arrows. If you need more penatration, shoot a heaver arrow and broadhead. In Aberdeen go to Sodak's out on 281 and they should be able to help you. If not, ask when their archery supplyer a friend of mine Brad Booth, is going to be down your way, and he would be happy to get you going. Bow hunting is very addictive. I just purchased a new bow today and am kind of going through the learning process again. I have a sholder injury that has kept my form shooting bow for about 6 years. So, I purchased a "granny" bow set it at 50lbs because that is about the max that my shholder can handle, and now need to go out and shoot a few every day now until fall.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

my target bow shoots 280 at 60#'s 29" draw and i shoot between 8 and 10 inch groups at 90 yards ( getting another bow jsut like it for hunting) . i want to see someone do that with a 80 pound bow. the most important thing is to get a bow you can shoot comfortably and shoot well. i dont care how much penatration a bow has if you cant make the shot you arent doing yourself or the game any favors. get a bow you can shoot well, it doesnt take much to go through the ribs of a deer or antelope. most of all have fun :beer:

mark


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

First I'd like to say that ANY deer taken with a bow is a trophy, and very rewarding. I'm glad that you are going to get into bow hunting. I enjoy being out there when its just me and nature. It is a good way to really enjoy the smaller things in nature.


----------

